Ask HN: What advantage does Target have over Walmart? - peenutbutter
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure what you mean by 'advantage', they are competitors, Walmart is
significantly larger with a market cap 8 times the size of Target.

So 'advantage'?? How about 'How does target compete with Walmart'? Or how is
target different than Walmart?

If you look at the history of Target
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Target_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Target_Corporation),
you'll see it is not as new as I would have suspected.

I think this article best describes how Target has differentiated themselves
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleleinbachreyhle/2014/08/28...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicoleleinbachreyhle/2014/08/28/target-
shopping/#5dabc6874f49)

------
brudgers
It attracts a market segment specifically seeking "not the lowest price."

